# Upper left back (wing area) pain ?



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have IBS and posssibly Gerd and some anxiety. I have been having Upper Left Back Pain, hurts or is uncomfortable when breathing as well. I get these spasm like pains sometimes on left side also. What is this ???


----------



## 17409 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have just been to my GP today with a similar thing but in my front upper abdoman spreading towards my back. I was told I had IBS 3 years ago and my GP says that it sounds like it could be Chrohns. It might not be I'm having blood test to make sure.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

You know with all the symptoms I've been having, upper left bk pain, tickly throat, difficulty in breathing at times, upper abdominal pain, side pain, nausea, diarhea/constipation, and the list goes on. I have always felt this is more than IBS/Gerd...


----------



## 17409 (Jun 6, 2006)

I know thats why I went back to the doctor. I have always had lower cramping and needing to 'go' all the time. But over the last couple of week things have been different, feeling sick, loosing weight, no appetite and the upper abdominal pain.I have only ever had a test for celiac which came back negative and never had any other tests or treatments have you?


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

No, I just had all the upper and lower gi done, ultrasound, barium and colonscopy, and bloodwork. All they could tell me is I have severe IBS, nothing about Gerd, yet I have symptoms of that as well. But I do believe there is more going on, because I feel sick many times, with muscle pains as well, chest pains, acidy feeling in throat, and lump as well, probably Gerd, and weigh loss, not being able to re-gain.


----------

